# **We have all lost a friend today** Lexi has passed on :(



## Tori DeLuca (Apr 17, 2008)

I'm not sure where to post this so please, move it to the appropriate areas if necessary

I'm afraid I have some very sad news to convey. Most of us are aware of the trials and tribulations Lexi ( of FatFantasy.net) had endured due to her failing health. After a long and courageous battle for over 15 years, she has succumbed to complications from Addisons Disease. Alexis Lexi Adams, age 50, passed away early this morning, April 16, 2008 at 1251 am at Florida East Hospital in Orlando Florida. At this point in time there are no plans for a wake/viewing but there will be a graveside service on Tuesday 4-22-08 @ Mount Nebo Kendall Memorial Gardens in Miami. Florida.
If you wish to send flowers, send them to
Mount Nebo Kendall Memorial Gardens
For Irene Alexis Adams 4-22-08
5900 SW 77th Ave
Miami Florida 33143
Phone is 305 274-5906
Those who wish to contact her partner Ciar to express your condolences, please email me at bbwtori at cox dot net and I will give you direct contact information for him 
She was a rare shining star in all ways, and she touched the hearts and souls of so many. She leaves a huge gap in our lives. She gave of herself to so many people and interests, and wherever she was she left a most magical beautiful light. An icon in the BBW Adult industry, a dear friend, and an incredible woman has left us today we will never be the same. Our lives are forever changed, but we carry her positive spirit in us and will continue to spread his desire for peace, love and size acceptance in the world. To know her was to love her.

Irene Alexis "Lexi" Adams
7/13/57 - 4/16/08


----------



## Shosh (Apr 17, 2008)

May her dear soul rest in peace.


----------



## rainyday (Apr 17, 2008)

I'm saddened to hear this. I don't know Lexi, but I've followed the posts here and I was very much hoping for a turnaround for her. My condolences to the friends and family who loved her.


----------



## Emma (Apr 17, 2008)

I don't really know what to say to this, I was hoping and praying that she would get better although I can't say this news is unexpected.  I respected Lexi so much, she had so many troubles in her life yet she seemed so strong. 

RIP Lexi, at least you're free now.


----------



## CAMellie (Apr 17, 2008)

My deepest condolences to her loved ones.


----------



## BeaBea (Apr 17, 2008)

Lexi was a very sweet lady and a real inspiration. I'm happy that she's in a better place now and free of her troubles, but my sincerest sympathy goes to Ciar and everyone else who loved her and will miss her so dreadfully. 

I'd very much like to send a donation for flowers or any other cause that would be appropriate. If Tori or anyone else has this in mind to arrange could they please let me know?

Rest in Peace Lexi 

Tracey xx


----------



## johnnny2005 (Apr 17, 2008)

God bless her,il say a prayer for her soul,may she rest in peace.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Apr 17, 2008)

God rest her soul. I was really hoping she would have gotten through...


----------



## moore2me (Apr 17, 2008)

I am sorry to hear of her passing. I have followed her story and was hoping she would have a positive outcome. My prayers and condolences to Ciar, her friends, and family. 

View attachment mums.jpg


----------



## bexy (Apr 17, 2008)

I too would just like to offer my condolences at this sad time.


----------



## FEast (Apr 17, 2008)

Rest in peace, dear friend. You've earned it.

I'm too devastated right now to write more, but will try to post a tribute at a later time.~Love and hugs, Liz

One of my favorites of
LEXI: Beautiful, both inside and out​
View attachment 18 D.jpg


----------



## saucywench (Apr 17, 2008)

I am so sorry to learn of her passing; my condolences to her loved ones and friends.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 17, 2008)

I am so sad too read this news, my deepest heart felt thoughts are with Lexi's family and friends. I am so sorry for the tragic loss of this dear and gentle soul.​


----------



## Tad (Apr 17, 2008)

Sad news indeed. Like many others here I didn't know her, but have followed her tribulations through her posts here. She kept up such a great attitude, it is sad to see that her body failed when her spirit never would.

My condolences to her family and friends.


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Apr 17, 2008)

PSALM 90
(selected verses)

Lord, Thou hast been our dwelling place in all generations.
Before the mountains were brought forth,
Or ever Thou hadst formed the earth and the world,
Even from everlasting to everlasting, Thou art God.

Thou turnest man to contrition;
And sayest: `Return, ye children of men.'
For a thousand years in Thy sight
Are but as yesterday when it is past,
And as a watch in the night.

Thou carriest them away as with a flood; they are as asleep;
In the morning they are like grass which groweth up.
In the morning it flourisheth, and groweth up;
In the evening it is cut down, and withereth.

We bring our years to an end as a tale that is told.
The day of our years are the three-score years and ten,
Or even by reason of strength four-score years;
Yet is their pride but travail and vanity;
For it is speedily gone, and we fly away.

So teach us to number our days,
That we may get us a heart of wisdom.
Let Thy work appear unto Thy servants.
And Thy glory upon their children.

And let the graciousness of the Lord our God be upon us;
Establish Thou also upon us the work of our hands
Yea, the work of our hands establish Thou it.


----------



## HugKiss (Apr 17, 2008)

May God rest your dear soul, Lexi.

My deepest and most sincere sympathies to all who loved her.

Kathie 

View attachment angelsmall.gif


----------



## bigsexy920 (Apr 17, 2008)

So sad - my prayers go out to all of her friends and family that will miss her dearly. Rest in sweet peace Lexi


----------



## Smushygirl (Apr 17, 2008)

This was very sad to hear, I was hoping she would be able to get better. My condolences to her family and friends.


----------



## swordchick (Apr 17, 2008)

It is so hard to believe that Lexi is gone. She was so strong that I thought she would always be with us. She was the first person that helped me on the road of size acceptance. I am truly thankful for that. She will be missed. My condolences goes out to Ciar, her family and friends.


----------



## Mathias (Apr 17, 2008)

May she rest in peace. My prayers are with her loved ones.


----------



## chocolate desire (Apr 17, 2008)

I am deeply saddened to hear this news...I had the pleasure of working with Lexi some years back and she was a very sweet and delightful person to be around. May her soul rest in peace and Ciar and her family find some sort of comfort in this terrible time.
You will be missed Lexi.
I just wanted to add that it was Lexi that led me to Dimensions well her and redhot.
And I am glad they did.


----------



## Redhotphatgirl (Apr 17, 2008)

Lexi, I shall always remember the fun times. And your smile. REDhottie


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Apr 17, 2008)

How very, very sad. After reading about all of her troubles here on Dims, I really hoped to hear about happier days for Lexi. At least she is now free from pain and suffering and hopefully running sprints around heaven with other loved ones that have passed.

I offer my condolences to her family and friends.


----------



## Carol W. (Apr 17, 2008)

Hearing this breaks my heart. It's a sad day for all of us, isn't it.....we have lost a truly fine human being. 

God bless you and keep you, Lexi. And thank you for everything you gave us.


----------



## Tina (Apr 17, 2008)

Didn't know Lexi, but of course knew of her, and have been reading Foosh's posts about her, keeping up with her. I'm so sorry that she has had, in many ways, such a difficult life. My condolences to Ciar (who seems to love her very much) and her family.


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 17, 2008)

I never knew Lexi but I followed her posts and always empathized with her struggles. My deepest condolences go out to all of her loved ones and everyone who cared about Lexi. I have to find comfort in the thought that she is finally free and no longer in pain, I am so sorry for this loss to everyone who loves her.


----------



## Half Full (Apr 17, 2008)

Rest easy and well now, dear Lexi, you've surely earned it.

My thoughts and prayers for comfort and peace are with you and the loved ones you've left behind.

You'll be missed.


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Apr 17, 2008)

May she rest in peace.


----------



## imfree (Apr 17, 2008)

We have all lost a friend today. Lexi fought
the good fight, her strength and courage
were second to none. Rest in peace, Lexi.


----------



## phatfatgirl (Apr 17, 2008)

My thoughts and prayers are with all of her family, friends, and loved ones at this difficult time.


----------



## lipmixgirl (Apr 17, 2008)

I am so very sad to hear of Lexi's passing. My thoughts are with her family and friends.


----------



## Tori DeLuca (Apr 17, 2008)

If anyone was interested , I was planning on sending a beautiful spray for the day of her funeral. Like I mentioned there are no plans for a wake yet, just a graveside service so I thought a free standing spray would be quite lovely. If anyone wants to contribute towards this, I'd be more than happy to make what I had already planned even bigger and brighter! I really think Ciar and the family would appreciate the kind thought.
Let me know!


----------



## Tori DeLuca (Apr 17, 2008)

You know, I have to mention this as well. Although I have been in this business for over a decade, Lexi was one of the first people who lead me on the road to TRUE size acceptance. Years ago, I spent many a night on the phone with her discussing many things that I could never say to another person. She was one of the first women I looked up to in this business too. We worked together on many little projects for Big Butt magazine and I got to see just how intelligent and kind this lady was.
My heart breaks to know of her passing as I don't think the world will really know what we lost.
Ciar, I know you my never read this but my sincerest condolences in your loss.
Tori


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Apr 17, 2008)

Oh my...

I never had the pleasure to know her but my condolences to her friends and family.


Dennis


----------



## Mini (Apr 17, 2008)

RIP, Lexi.


----------



## Goddess Patty (Apr 17, 2008)

My heart breaks reading this. 
My deepest and sincerest condolences to all she left behind. We lost a dear friend and truly a mentor to many of us.
You will never be forgotten Lexi and may you rest in peace!!!

Goddess Patty


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 17, 2008)

This is very sad news. I know so many here watched Lexi's path carefully and with concern and hope for a much better outcome.... but as others have said, I wish her peaceful rest... and much love and support to those who've shared their lives with her.


----------



## dragorat (Apr 17, 2008)

*It is with great sadness that we say farewell to a true icon of size acceptance.Her pain is now gone & she is at peace.Her memories will live on not only in the pics around the net but in the hearts of friends & loved ones left behind.I bow my head in a moment of silence for a great lady I got to know basically thru the net if not personally.:bow:*


----------



## Gluben (Apr 17, 2008)

Truly sad news. I followed her stories and hoped she would eventually recover, but at least now she is free of her troubles. R.I.P. Lexi, we will remember you fondly.


----------



## xoxoshelby (Apr 17, 2008)

I didn't know Lexi, but read of her struggles in the past. Hopefully her fighting the system in florida will bring some good and help others who face the same issues in the future. It's sad to lose such a wonderful person, but she was suffering and now doesn't have to endure the pain. My thoughts are with her family.


----------



## UncannyBruceman (Apr 17, 2008)

Very, very heartbreaking. Lexi was an inspiration to a LOT of men and women as well as a pioneer in BBW adult entertainment. I didn't know her personally, nor did I know much about her affliction, but she did her part in helping this community grow strong. Her soul is at peace, but her spirit will always be here, lighting the beacons to show the next generation along their way.


----------



## Tori DeLuca (Apr 18, 2008)

UncannyBruceman said:


> Very, very heartbreaking. Lexi was an inspiration to a LOT of men and women as well as a pioneer in BBW adult entertainment. I didn't know her personally, nor did I know much about her affliction, but she did her part in helping this community grow strong. Her soul is at peace, but her spirit will always be here, lighting the beacons to show the next generation along their way.




Your words made tears come to my eyes. That was a beautiful sentiment!!
Thank you


----------



## Shosh (Apr 18, 2008)

Tori do you have any special pics of her that you could post here so we could see her? Only if you feel you can. I didn't know her but I sense that she was a very warm and loving soul.


----------



## Adrian (Apr 18, 2008)

I am truly sorry to hear this, my condolences to her family and love ones! -Adrian


----------



## wrestlingguy (Apr 18, 2008)

I never had the pleasure of meeting Lexi, but felt that I knew her through her old blogs at FatFantasy.net, and occasionally here on the boards.

I echo Bruce's sentiments. My heart goes out to her family, and all the people she affected here in this community.


----------



## danny007 (Apr 18, 2008)

Its sad to hear that we've lost a giant in the BBW Community. May God rest her soul and that now, she is in a far better place where there is no suffering, only peace. 

RIP Lexi, you will be sorely missed. 

Danny


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 18, 2008)

Like many here, I never knew Lexi personally, but I felt I knew her through her posts. She will be missed, but now she is at peace. My condolences to all her dear friends and family.

~Punkin


----------



## sunnie1653 (Apr 18, 2008)

I also didn't know Lexi, but I knew of her and I am deeply saddened by her passing. May she rest in a more peaceful place, and my prayers go out to all her loved ones and those who knew her.

*hugs*
Melina


----------



## LalaCity (Apr 18, 2008)

I am so sad to hear this, but I'm thankful Lexi's suffering is over.

Rest in peace, Lexi.


----------



## FEast (Apr 18, 2008)

For those of you who want to make a donation in Lexi's memory, I just spoke to her son, and her family's asking that you send it to the National Adrenal Diseases Foundation, which supports Addison's Disease research. 

I did some reading on this perplexing and devastating illness, and didn't relate it much to Lexi. However, her son said that it's the only diagnosis they were able to definitely confirm. I suspect she was dealing with numerous problems, but that's the only tested she had that was positive. Some famous people have suffered from it, including John F. Kennedy.

Thank you, Tori, for telling us the sad news in such a timely fashion. I was too upset to remember to thank you in my previous post.~Bountifully, Fuchsia


----------



## tonynyc (Apr 18, 2008)

RIP, Lexi  
My condolences to her family and friends.


----------



## greeneyes (Apr 18, 2008)

tonynyc said:


> RIP, Lexi
> My condolences to her family and friends.


 I was so sorry to hear this,, she was a lovely person,,My thoughts and prayers go out to her family and friends ,


----------



## ssbbwlover2 (Apr 18, 2008)

My condolences to her family and RIP, Lexi.


----------



## Santaclear (Apr 18, 2008)

What sad news. Lexi is missed.


----------



## Donna (Apr 18, 2008)

Nothing new to add here, just wanted to chime in with my condolences to Lexi's family and friends.


----------



## PrettyKitty (Apr 18, 2008)

Love and condolences to her family and friends.


----------



## TearInYourHand (Apr 18, 2008)

Wow. I never had met Lexi either, but I want to echo the sentiments of everyone posting here. RIP Lexi. May you finally be at peace, at rest, and free from all of your struggles of recent times.


----------



## Chimpi (Apr 19, 2008)

I am sad to hear that she has passed...
Fifteen years of battling complications? She now rests in peace. 
I am sorry that her family, friends, and loved ones have to go through this..
My condolences go out to those people.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 19, 2008)

Rest in sweet peace, Lexi.


----------



## ChubbyBubbles (Apr 19, 2008)

Dear, sweet Lexi,
Your are no longer trapped in this earth bound body. Soar now with the angels. You are finally free, my friend.

You will be missed but never forgotten.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 20, 2008)

My condolences to all of her friends and family. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## butch (Apr 20, 2008)

This is very sad news, and my condolences go out to all who loved Lexi. She was blessed with many, many people who loved and treasured her, and I hope that is a comfort to those grieving-that she brought joy and hope to so many people during her lifetime.


----------



## FEast (Apr 20, 2008)

Just wanted to give this a bump, so that those who missed it over the weekend will get to see it at work in the morning.

I'm rather saddened that, of the 2,133 people who have viewed this post so far, only 61 (less than 3 percent) have taken a few moments to share their thoughts. I'm not chastising those who didn't stop, but ask that you remember that Lexi played a big part in the lives of many here at DIM, and was a pioneer in the SSBBW adult video industry. It seems to me that we haven't heard from a lot of her fans, and I think that's a shame.

Lexi's family is watching this thread, so I hope you'll take time to write a little something about her, whether you were a fan or a friend. Her heart was as big as she was, and I know many here owe her a debt of gratitude. Just sayin'...~Bountifully, Fuchsia


----------



## candygodiva (Apr 21, 2008)

FEast said:


> Just wanted to give this a bump, so that those who missed it over the weekend will get to see it at work in the morning.
> 
> I'm rather saddened that, of the 2,133 people who have viewed this post so far, only 61 (less than 3 percent) have taken a few moments to share their thoughts. I'm not chastising those who didn't stop, but ask that you remember that Lexi played a big part in the lives of many here at DIM, and was a pioneer in the SSBBW adult video industry. It seems to me that we haven't heard from a lot of her fans, and I think that's a shame.
> 
> Lexi's family is watching this thread, so I hope you'll take time to write a little something about her, whether you were a fan or a friend. Her heart was as big as she was, and I know many here owe her a debt of gratitude. Just sayin'...~Bountifully, Fuchsia



Condolences to the family, it's always hard to lose someone or something you love.
My thoughts.. If not for Lexi's influence on the life of my special someone, I wouldn't even be here. I would have never met him, and had my first images created, and I would have never been introduced to the size-acceptance community. Thanks Lexi... May you find peace. :bow:


----------



## Mikayla_redhotbabe (Apr 21, 2008)

I am truly shocked at Lexi's passing. I met Lexi 5 years ago and she is the person who gave me my first modeling job. It was she who helped me realize that fat is beautiful and you don't have to be a Barbi stick figure to be considered beautiful. 

Lexi was not only beautiful on the outside but even more so on the inside. She had a very bubbly personality and a very contagious laugh. She was a true inspiration to me and helped me realize that you can be fat and beautiful at the same time.

Lexi I am sad you are gone but very happy you are no longer suffering here in the earth form. You are now at peace. You laid some very solid foot prints in the modeling industry . I am very glad to have followed in those foot prints. Ty for being a great friend and mentor.

Ciar you and your family are in my thoughts and prayers.

You are gone , but your legacy will live on forever and it will not be forgotten.

Mikayla Lace
aka: Destiny


----------



## AlethaBBW (Apr 21, 2008)

I didn't know Lexi, but I followed her recent troubles closely here at Dims. I'm very saddened by the suffering she must've endured. My condolences go out to her friends and loved ones. I hope they can find comfort in the legacy she created here.


----------



## LJ Rock (Apr 21, 2008)

Lexi was a true original, sometimes imitated but never ever duplicated... May she rest in peace. I didn't know her personally, but my heart goes out to her family and loved ones.


----------



## IwannabeVERYfat (Apr 21, 2008)

so sorry to hear this, My prayers and condolences go out to her partner,and her family


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Apr 21, 2008)

I'm so sorry to read of Lexi's passing. The time she spent at Dims was before I was lucky enough to find it, but I read the thread about the health difficulties she was having, and I really felt for her. It must have been SO frustrating for her friends and family not to have the resources made available to offer her all the help she needed. It's a real statement on the state of our health care system here...but I won't get into that. The focus should be on Lexi, and her family and friends in this dark hour. My sincere condolences to everyone who cared about her.


----------



## Raqui (Apr 21, 2008)

I am sorry to hear this, Some years ago I was supposed to meet her when I was in florida but got very lost trying to get there. I never got to meet her. I know she is resting in peace and with us in spirt. She is moving forward to the next part of life to a place where she lives forever and can influence many more.


----------



## out.of.habit (Apr 22, 2008)

I only ever knew of Lexi through her posts at Dimensions in the last couple of years, but even through that limited contact you could tell that she was an amazingly kind-hearted, generous, and free-spirited woman, and someone that others really benefitted from knowing. My condolences to everyone whose life was touched by Lexi, and especially her family. I wish her peace.


----------



## Hawksmoor (Apr 22, 2008)

I am very saddened to learn of Lexi's passing and hope that she is at peace and is contented in whatever life may exist beyond this corporeal existence. Echoing what so many others in this thread have said, I did not know her personally but I was aware that she was dealing with severe health problems and that she was, and is, very well known, liked, and respected in the size-acceptance community.

Many people succumb emotionally and psychologically when faced with prolonged dire circumstances, and from the sounds of it Lexi did not. That speaks volumes about her character and fortitude. My thoughts and prayers are with her family and friends and anyone else affected by her passing.


----------



## angel-1 (Apr 22, 2008)

I didn't know her, like most I knew of her. She seemed really fun loving. The kind of person you'd want to hang out with. My thoughts and prayers go out to her friends and family. May God rest her soul.


----------



## Theresa48 (Apr 22, 2008)

I only knew Lexi through her posts to the Dimension forums over the years. She struck me as a very kind, caring woman. I know she will be missed by all those that she touched. My thoughts and prayers go out to her family and loved ones.


----------



## rdoughboy (Apr 28, 2008)

My condolences also to her family.


----------



## Justkris (May 1, 2008)

I didn't know her, but I'd like to send my condolences and prayers to her family.


----------



## GordoNegro (May 1, 2008)

Wanted to send my condolences to friends, family et al. though sorry I did notice/look for this post sooner.


----------



## kathynoon (May 3, 2008)

I did not know Lexi. My condolences to those who loved here. Here is a poem that I read at my mom's funeral:


Don't Cry For My Death 


Don't cry for my death, 
Rejoice for my life. 
Don't think of the future I will miss, 
Rather think of the past I was here for. 

I had many years and many months. 
Sure, some people are given more, 
But in the end, I think I had just enough. 

To my family and friends, I loved our time together. 
You made my life special in so many ways. 
But after living such a great life, 
I could not go through the motions when the joy was gone. 

When you think of me, forget the pain. 
Remember the laughs we had. 
Think of the happy times we shared. 

So stand in the sun and look towards the sky. 
Let your tears dry and your sorrows float away. 
Watch me go to a place where I can run and fly. 
Someday come join me, but for now go on without me. 

Don't cry for my death, 
Rejoice for my life. 
Look forward to your future with all your heart, 
But keep some happy memories of the past we shared.


----------



## FEast (Jun 20, 2008)

Kathy, that's a beautiful and meaningful poem. Thank you for sharing it with us. I have tears in my eyes, thinking of the many loved ones who've gone before me. I miss them, some more than others, but have some wonderful memories of my times with them, which make the pain hurt a little less.~Bountifully, Fuchsia


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Jun 20, 2008)

kathynoon said:


> Don't Cry For My Death



Kathy, this is a lovely poem.........did you write it or do you know who did? 

Lexi is still missed but I like to think of her "running and flying"!
Hugs, Kara


----------



## Velvet (Jun 21, 2008)

I did not have the pleasure to know Lexi but she seems dearly loved and there is no doubt she will be dearly missed. My condolances to all who knew and loved her.
XO
Velvet


----------



## Les Toil (Jul 20, 2008)

I'm very embarrassed that I'm just now learning of dear Lexi's passing through the recent thread about Dim Memorials. But more so I'm numbed with sadness to hear of her passing. She was a lady with a heart gold who made her presence known to me well over a decade ago just to say some kind and positive words about my art. She treated EVERYone in the most respectful manner in a way seldom seen. It was humanly impossible for Lexi to make enemies and I know she's befriended absolutely everyone in Heaven.

Very, very sorry for bringing this sad occasion back to the top of the board but I just had to express my sorrow for a long-time acquaintance.


----------



## moore2me (Jul 20, 2008)

Dear Les, I never met Lexi personally, but from reading her posts and the comments like her friends (like you), she must have been a heck of a woman. Unfortunately, there were some people who she had trouble with & she talks about this in her posts. It was the staff of the hospital in Florida and the doctor(s) who were assigned her case. It was horrible to read how badly she was treated and the guilty parties should be written up and/or have some other action taken to prevent them from treatng other fat people so horribly.


----------



## Heavy_Cream (Oct 27, 2008)

Oh I am so SORRY.


----------



## squidgemonster (Oct 27, 2008)

My heart goes out to all Lexi's family and friends.


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 27, 2008)

That's terrible news...my greatest condolences to her loved ones.


----------



## bellyjelly (Oct 27, 2008)

kathynoon said:


> I did not know Lexi. My condolences to those who loved here. Here is a poem that I read at my mom's funeral:
> 
> 
> Don't Cry For My Death
> ...



Wow, Kathy, that's gorgeous. Gave me goosebumps. 

I didn't know Lexi, but it saddens me the way she was treated by health professionals in her state of Florida. 

From testimonials given by people who knew her in real life, it seems she made a massive positive impact in the lives of many people. To these people, please accept my sympathies for your loss and my envy at never having had the privilage of knowing her.

xxx


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Oct 28, 2008)

deep condolences...everyone has such great things to say, she must've been an incredible woman.


----------

